# After removal of popcorn ceiling...



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Now you're on to what's known as skim coating. Take a look through the forums, there are some videos in here.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Removing popcorn should normally not require any sanding, unless the ceiling was previously painted maybe. But it's done.


Don't know what you meant by "promise" but assume that means "prime". If you are painting with standard flat ceiling paint, then that should be fine. I don't know how much sanding you did so I don't know how to compare it, but you should sand any areas you mud. I would recommend a sander such as this if you have a shop vac.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/HYDE-Hand-...MI3Jrl45-E4AIVUL7ACh3r0QngEAQYASABEgLjnfD_BwE


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

It's best to at least repair the areas that look bad prior to priming. Primer isn't apt to make them look better. You can go over bad spots with joint compound after the primer is dry if you need to. Those spots would need to be primed again.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I mentioned flat paint because those spots won't need to be primed again. Painting flat white over white is not going to cause any issues.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

stick\shift said:


> Now you're on to what's known as skim coating. Take a look through the forums, there are some videos in here.


I agree. It's usually best to either skim coat or texture a ceiling after popcorn removal.
Here's one of my videos for skim coating a ceiling:


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

I personally would prime the ceiling first using a product called Gripper, from home depot.

after its primed, it will show you any areas that need more attention. It will also seal the surface and allow the patches to dry better.

the areas where you tore the papaer, may need to be hit with an oil primer after the latex primer as they may begin to bleed. If a brown spot shows up use alcohol based zinnser, or oil base primer such as kilz - latex wont seal the brown spot so dont waste your time.

after its primed, patch and pretty, then top coat with whatever you want.


----------

